# What goes well with Kimchi?



## MonsterKittyCat (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello.

I made Kimchi for the first time and now that it's been fermenting for a few days i'm ready to have it with a meal.

I'm wondering what goes best with Kimchi?


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 3, 2013)

Bulgogi!


----------



## jennyema (Jun 3, 2013)

MonsterKittyCat said:


> Hello.
> 
> I made Kimchi for the first time and now that it's been fermenting for a few days i'm ready to have it with a meal.
> 
> I'm wondering what goes best with Kimchi?


 

Unless you are going to use it to make something (omelet, kimchi soup) its generallyserved as a banchan or small side dish.

Maybe grill up some Korean beef bulgogi and serve it with white rice and kimchi. And some gochuchang sauce on the side.







Some people put kimchi in babimbap but you could serve it on the side


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 3, 2013)

I like it with a fork. Put it all in my mouth, then spit the fork out.  Enjoy. I love kimchi!


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 3, 2013)

@ Rock..

There's nothing better than kimchi on a ham sandwich. I think it goes so well with ham, I always serve it with a ham dinner. It doesn't have to be served with Asian food...it's good with most anything.


----------



## MonsterKittyCat (Jun 3, 2013)

thanks for the ideas! 
I have also heard that it tastes good in a burrito with shredded beef. Has anyone here tried this?


----------



## jennyema (Jun 3, 2013)

Kimchi is really versatile!  We eat it many times a week.

But if this is your  grand unveiling I suggest something with a more Korean flair.  After all you've bothered to make the signature dish if Korea.  So I would respect that. 

Bulgogi is easy peasy


----------



## buckytom (Jun 3, 2013)

what goes well with kimchi? 

me. 

got any?



tradition aside, (with respect to jenny), try it on a burger, pizza, as a component of salad, with eggs, battered fried fish, or even kck up whatever soup you like with kimchi. 

as a chilli head and a person who likes contrary textures, kimchi can go with almost any savory dish.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 4, 2013)

The best kimchi dish I've had lately was at a place called Pizzeria Lola here in the cities. They make a pie called Lady ZaZa with kimchi, Korean sausage, and serrano peppers. It packs quite a kick but is high on flavor. And they really know how to make a good crust there.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 4, 2013)

Like I said, I love Kimchi and eat it a lot.  My partner's family has a Korean food
business in NJ and sells it.  And it's extraordinary.

It's very versatile, for sure.

But why not respect it the first time out?

Eat it on its own as banchan


----------



## buckytom (Jun 4, 2013)

umm, banchan is never eaten on it's own...


----------



## jennyema (Jun 4, 2013)

buckytom said:


> umm, banchan is never eaten on it's own...



Yes, you are totally right!!  Banchan are accompaniments so by definition not eaten on their own.

I need to express myself better!! 

IMO if you make your own homemade kimchi you should eat it on its own as a banchan.


----------



## MonsterKittyCat (Jun 4, 2013)

jennyema said:


> Kimchi is really versatile!  We eat it many times a week.
> 
> But if this is your  grand unveiling I suggest something with a more Korean flair.  After all you've bothered to make the signature dish if Korea.  So I would respect that.
> 
> Bulgogi is easy peasy



That's a good point! I'm going to do it this way.

I've tried it by itself to see how it tastes, but for serving the family I'll do the Bulgogi. 

I have plenty of Kimchi left over to do it other ways as well. 
After that i'll do soup, pizza, burrito and probably the omelet.



thanks everyone!!!


----------



## scotty71 (Jun 4, 2013)

A brand name antacid


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 4, 2013)

I've never had Kimchi, but judging by the look of it I'd say some strong moonshine should be just right.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 4, 2013)

Kimchi jjigae (a soupy stew) is my favorite way to use up leftovers.

https://www.google.com/search?q=kimchi+jjigae+recipe&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## buckytom (Jun 5, 2013)

whoo boy, now you're talkin', jenny. 

i love kimchi soup.

i love so many korean soups: kimchi soup, naeung myun, meeyok guk, etc.

actually, while you're quite right about banchan being sides (i was only teasing), they can really be a small meal in sufficient quantity so long as there's rice on the side.

i get laughed at by my korean american friends when i eat things like  plain gim (gkim) or kimchi veggies, or dried shrimp salad  without rice.

oh, btw, if anyone wants to challenge themselves, eat some hot korean food with warmed soju, rum, or scotch.

it'll blow you're head off.


----------



## Andypants (Nov 30, 2014)

I personally thing kimchi goes best with pork or chicken dishes rather than with beef. m It's still good with beef of course.


----------



## ShannaLee83 (Nov 30, 2014)

I had it on a burger at this hip burger joint and it was amazing. Over a year later and I am still thinking of that burger!


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 30, 2014)

I eat it any way you would use pickles..love the stuff.  Yesterday I used it on a pastrami sandwich. It goes particularly well with a ham dinner also. Don't be fooled into thinking it's only for Asian dishes! 
I buy this at my local supermarket..


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2014)

I usually have a 1/2 gallon jar of homemake kimchi hanging around. This week, I've been on a kimchi egg roll kick. Yum-yum-yum. Also love it mixed with rice and topped with a fried egg for breakfast. I also do drink the leftover kimchi juice...with a little vodka, it makes a great bloody kimchi!


----------



## manilak1d (Dec 2, 2014)

Fried chicken and Kimchi.

A simple way is to have kimchi with white rice and the square seaweed that comes in a plastic box.


----------

